# Comcast error 7



## Sickndizzy

Comcast Error 7

I have no on demand and get an error 7 from comcast. Contacted them and they said it cant be fixed just wait for it to be cleared. This has been 2 weeks does anyone have any idea what the heck error 7 is ?


----------

